# The Like button, is it broken or just for me today?



## WhereBluebirdsFly (May 2, 2016)

Last visit it worked but I have tried to like maybe 4 or more different posts today since on and it has a slow loading transferring issue shown at bottom of my screen but it then quits and never completes the like click.

Just wondering if a site issue or a my computer issue today.

Thanks.


----------



## WhereBluebirdsFly (May 2, 2016)

Since you liked the comment ( CharlieParker), I am going to go with it's just me and my computer not working right today? Thank you for the like  Maybe I should run some scans and clean my cache before my next visit, no idea why it isn't working today though.


----------

